# FS e656 G 1/27



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

hello to all friends, I share with you another job in construction ... this is the E656 electric locomotive called "Caiman" Italian Railways
construction process is the usual project in autocad and cutting / engraving on plexiglass with laser
the machine has 3 engines PIKO and traction on all axes
lights White / Red, depending on the direction of travel, lights in the cabin
now still missing fotoincisioni and pantographs and additional resin (a resin found exceptionally suitable for outdoors)
the locomotive is completely removable and has electrical system designed for digital decoder
* Special care is required to design the central hub, but it works well and also on curve R1 without problem
to you the pictures and thanks for watching

http://gicomodel.jimdo.com/


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice work.
John


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

thank you John


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

Bella machina! Zimo have the sound for it.


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

Zimo has sound for G scale of E656? have more info for me please? thank you


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry;

Very nice! Thank you for sharing. I had a similar locomotive in HO scale by Lima many years ago. I was able to make it take power from the rudimentary catenary on the layout I had back then. It was fun to watch that locomotive snake through curves, just like in your video.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

thank you David


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

You have to order the decoder with the sound preloaded from http://www.portigliatti.it/decoder_sonori.html. Hopefully, they will load the sound onto a large scale decoder for you.


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

thanks for the advice ... I know Portigliatti but does sound decoder only for H0 scale .. but I can try to ask
thank you!


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

hello friends rail
here comes the pictures of the finished model


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

and here tests on plastic indoor


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

Congratulations for a well-done model.

How did you get on with the decoder? Can we see it in action?

Ciao,
Peter.


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

once I get a video shortly with pleasure, thanks a lot
analogic model, not digital
ciao Jerry


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

the first video test


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry;

That is an excellent model. I had one many years ago in HO by Lima. I managed to fit it with a conducting pantograph (the original pantograph arms were plastic). I loved watching it snake through curves with its pantograph flexing up and down. Sometimes I would turn off the lights in the layout room so I could see the pantograph shoe arching on the catenary.

I hope you get many years of enjoyment from your own fine model.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Dave Meashey said:


> I had a similar locomotive in HO scale by Lima many years ago.


I didn't ever get one, but did admire it; and, this G scale one is definitely to be admired! Colorful front end, like that.


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

thanks friends, you are very kind to your answers, I have new projects that will soon be able to share with you, I wish you a good day,
greetings from Italy


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

Great work! That really is a beautiful model of an attractive locomotive.


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks to all, you are very kind and are very important for me your comments, thanks


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Very cool! Interesting prototype to boot! 

Later,

K


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

thanks to all : D: D: D


----------

